# Leiser Kühler für Intel i5 2400



## Klemens102 (10. Juli 2011)

*Leiser Kühler für Intel i5 2400*

Guten Abend,

ich möchte mir demnächst einen neuen Kühler für meine CPU kaufen,
da mir der Boxed Kühler zu laut ist.

- CPU: Intel Core i5 2400 @ 3,10 Ghz
- Board: Asus DH67BL
- Ich will nicht übertakten 
- Kühlen soll er aber trotzdem gut
- Mir geht es nur darum das der Kühler sehr leise ist.
- Preislich so 30 €

Ich hatte mir den hier angesehen und bis jetzt viel gutes gehört, was sagt ihr ? Scythe Mugen 2 REV B AMD und Intel S754, 939, AM2+,AM3, 775, 1366, 1156, 1155 - Computer


----------



## SaKuL (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Leiser Kühler für Intel i5 2400*

Für den Preis gibt es wirklich nichts besseres, das muss man einfach so sagen

Weniger Leistung, dafür mehr Optik könntest du aber auch bekommen.
Weiß ja nicht was dir gefällt, aber Alpenföhn Nordwand sowie Großclockner und Prolimatech Armageddon oder Scythe Muggen 3 wären noch ne Alternative für gerademal 5€ mehr.


----------



## Klemens102 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Leiser Kühler für Intel i5 2400*



SaKuL schrieb:


> Für den Preis gibt es wirklich nichts besseres, das muss man einfach so sagen
> 
> Weniger Leistung, dafür mehr Optik könntest du aber auch bekommen.
> Weiß ja nicht was dir gefällt, aber Alpenföhn Nordwand sowie Großclockner und Prolimatech Armageddon oder Scythe Muggen 3 wären noch ne Alternative für gerademal 5€ mehr.



Ja die hatte ich mir auch angeschaut, die sehen einfacher besser aus.
Viel mehr Leistung brauche ich ja eigentlich nicht, da ich nicht übertackten will.
Wie ist es mit der Lautstärke, welcher von den Nordwand, Großclockner, Armageddon, Scythe Muggen 2/3 ist der leiseste ?


----------



## facehugger (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Leiser Kühler für Intel i5 2400*

Der Boxed-Kühler ist dir zu "alt" Eigentlich reicht dieser doch aus, wenn du nicht übertakten willst/kannst... Zudem soll er laut PCGH auch unter Last relativ leise sein (0,9Sone). Wenn du trotzdem deiner CPU etwas gutes tun willst:

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000029) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000044) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Deepcool Ice Matrix 400 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Der Mugen3 kann nichts großartig besser als sein Vorgänger und das Montage-System ist ebenfalls noch genauso umständlich Wenn du den Lüfter der empfohlenen Kühler per Mobo (PWM-Funktion) auf 75% drosselst, sind alle sehr leise und die Kühlleistung reicht ebenfall noch dicke aus. Aber wie schon gesagt, eigentlich brauchst du keinen starken CPU-Kühler...

Gruß


----------



## Ahab (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Leiser Kühler für Intel i5 2400*

Da würde auch ein 15-20€ Kühler reichen. Zum Beispiel der Hyper TX3 oder der Alpenfön Sella. Letzteren finde ich besonders gut.  Schlag ruhig hier zu.


----------



## Vicblau (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Leiser Kühler für Intel i5 2400*

nimm den Brocken oder das Horn oder...   egal was nur kein Boxed pls


----------



## mickythebeagle (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Leiser Kühler für Intel i5 2400*

Lass die Finger vom TX3, den habe ich auf nem AMD 620er drauf. Der Kühlt super solange kein Sommer ist, aber wehe wenns warm wird.
Dann hörste die turbine.
für ca. 15-20€ den Freezer 13 , oder für ca. 25€ den Freezer 13 Pro den habe ich auf nem 2400er drauf.
Beim Folden nur 40° und Du musst nix ausbauen


----------



## Klemens102 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Leiser Kühler für Intel i5 2400*



facehugger schrieb:


> Der Boxed-Kühler ist dir zu "alt" Eigentlich reicht dieser doch aus, wenn du nicht übertakten willst/kannst... Zudem soll er laut PCGH auch unter Last relativ leise sein (0,9Sone). Wenn du trotzdem deiner CPU etwas gutes tun willst:
> 
> EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000029) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> ...



Danke.
Ich meinte der boxed ist mir zu laut sry, welches ist den der leiseste?


----------



## facehugger (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Leiser Kühler für Intel i5 2400*



Klemens102 schrieb:


> Danke.
> Ich meinte der boxed ist mir zu laut sry, welches ist den der leiseste?


Wie schon gesagt: auf 75% (Bios, CPU-Fan-Speed) gedrosselt, sind alle ziemlich leise und haben dennoch mehr als genug Kühlleistung...

Gruß


----------

